# valer la pena



## rob.returns

*Nota de Moderación: Se fusionaron tres hilos con el mismo tema en uno.*


Would I be correct if I say,

Es un valer de la pena?(It's worth it.)

Gracias!


----------



## araceli

Valer la pena = to be worth
Mira aquí:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=43425
De nada.


----------



## murena

rob.returns said:
			
		

> Would I be correct if I say,
> 
> Es un valer de la pena?(It's worth it.)
> 
> Gracias!


 
Lo correcto es:

(Eso) vale la pena


----------



## Flaco06

yes, to be worth it is correct.


----------



## elroy

Flaco06 said:
			
		

> yes, to be worth it is correct.


 
But "es un valer de la pena" is not.

The correct expression, as was stated, is "(eso) vale la pena."


----------



## Flaco06

> But "es un valer de la pena" is not.
> 
> estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## jaykemin

So Rob if you'll say Its worth to try, it should be Vale la pena intentario.


----------



## annettehola

"Intentarlo," I believe, is better than "intentario." I'd say:"Vale la pena intentarlo." I've never heard "intentario" before in this context. I always translate "vale la pena" with "it's worth it," or "it's worth giving it a try." Or smt. similar.
Annette


----------



## Mei

annettehola said:
			
		

> "Intentarlo," I believe, is better than "intentario." I'd say:"Vale la pena intentarlo." I've never heard "intentario" before in this context. I always translate "vale la pena" with "it's worth it," or "it's worth giving it a try." Or smt. similar.
> Annette


 
intentario?   I think jaykemin wrote it wrong...

Mei


----------



## jaykemin

Ya I should have wrote Intentarlo... some kind of typographical error.


----------



## paulacolomba

hello,  I'm new in this forum and also I'm new learning English so if my English is not very good I'm sorry.I have a doubt about this phrase, I'll be very grateful if someone help me.

thank you and by.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

paulacolomba said:
			
		

> hello, I have a doubt about this phrase, I`ll be very grateful if someone help me.
> 
> by.



Hmm. Let's see.

_*Ese hombre no vale la pena.

That man is not worth it.

*_How's that?


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

"It's worthwhile".


----------



## Bea3

Hello

What about : "Something is worthy"?

Saludos


----------



## paulacolomba

thank you fsabroso that's what I need.
by.


----------



## fsabroso

Que bueno que te sirve.

Saludos!


----------



## mtymx

se puede decir worthly?


----------



## Califas2

worthly no existe.  ¿qué es lo que quieres decir con esto ?


----------



## mtymx

ups! lo que pasa que es una encuesta sobre el ejercicio físico, y en una pregunta se muestra un tabla en donde se tiene que escoger una respuesta sobre la opinion del ejercicio, y en una opción dice "vale la pena", por eso yo pensé que se podía poner así, pero no.


----------



## Califas2

Se puede decir "worthwhile"


----------



## Ke rico

Como se dice "vale la pena" en ingles? Ya use www dot freetranslation dot com pero no creo que fue correcto


----------



## Driven

"It's worth it."

"Es muy caro pero vale la pena" 
It's very expensive but it's worth it.  

(Literalmente quiere decir "it's worth the pain" pero decimos it's worth it.)


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

De acuerdo con Driven.

Atentamente,


----------



## Ke rico

Orale! Gracias  Entonces, puedo usarlo como una pregunta tambien? Porque hay una cancion, se llama "vale la pena" y dice "vale la pena sacrificarse?" o algo como eso. Lo significa,

"It is worth it?" o digo, "Is it worth it?" Lo siento para escribiendo tantas preguntas, pero quiero hablar ingles perfectamente


----------



## Driven

Yes you can ask it as a question also.  Is it worth it?  (*Not*: it is worth it?)
In your example, "Is it worth it to sacrifice yourself?"


----------



## Ke rico

So when it is a question you switch it and is? I see. "Is it worth it to sacrifice yourself?"
 But as a statement it is "It is worth it to sacrifice yourself". Is this always true of English?


----------



## Driven

Yes!  You got it!


----------



## zebedee

Hola ke rico,

Bienvenido a los foros.

Antes de abrir un hilo nuevo con una duda, por favor, usa nuestro diccionario WR, porque lo más seguro es que otra persona haya preguntado la misma duda ya y que ya existan hilos abiertos sobre la misma consulta.

En el caso de "vale la pena", si bajas con el cursor por la página del diccionario, verás el apartado 
*Forum discussions with the word(s) 'vale la pena' in the title:
*donde hay 18 hilos ya abiertos acerca de esta expresión. 

Sólo si ves que en ninguno de esos 18 hilos encuentras la información que buscas, sería correcto abrir otro hilo.

Gracias y bienvenido de nuevo.

Un saludo,
zebedee
Moderator


----------



## papa majada

Una cosita, Ke Rico: _No creo que fuera correcto._ 
Saludos!


----------



## Dudu678

Ke rico said:


> Orale! Gracias  Entonces, *¿*puedo usarlo como una pregunta tambi*é*n*?* Porque hay una cancion, se llama "vale la pena" y dice "vale la pena sacrificarse" o algo como eso. Lo *que* significa,
> 
> "It is worth it?" o digo, "Is it worth it?" Lo siento para escribiendo *por escribir* tantas preguntas, pero quiero hablar ingl*é*s perfectamente


Vete paso a paso. En primer lugar, eso de "para escribiendo" es el típico error de alguien cuyo idioma materno es el inglés y todavía está en las primeras fases del aprendizaje del español, lo cual me sorprende en ti ya que te presentas como estudiante de inglés.

Lo segundo es comentarte que no tengas prisa. Ya sabes que en inglés cuando hacemos una pregunta cuya respuesta es _sí _o _no_, el verbo va siempre en primera posición (al menos según la gramática estricta, luego por la calle se hace de todo).


----------



## Ke rico

Gracias todos! Lo siento- cuando yo uso mi Macintosh, yo se como usar punctuacion pero cuando uso el PC me confunde porque no hay un button para escribir los acentos. Tambien la cosa es que yo no he aprendido espanol apropriado por que solamente lo uso con mi familia y amigos. Nunca aprendi como leer o escribir en español porque yo estaba tomando clases con Americanos.

Con qualkier idioma, hay partes que son mas avanzao que los otros. Tristemente, yo hablo ingles mejor que espanol. Y lo escribo mejor tambien, porque yo nunca aprendi la manera apropriada. Solamente escribo como lo diria. Por ejemplo Cuando yo fui mas joven, escribia "ke" en vez de "que". Mi situacion es un poco rara. Perdoname  Hay una diferencia entre espanol profesional y callejero. Siempre he hablado callejero nada mas. Perdona me, todavia
estoy aprendiendo los dos de sus maneras respectivas.

Mis amigos mexicanos me llaman "naco" por esta razon


----------



## alacant

Hola Ke rico,

Nadie tiene que pedir perdón a nadie aquí. Nos ayudamos mutuamente, y aprendemos.

Suerte, Alacant


----------

